# Titi, my first Ragdoll kitten



## Chappotom (Jan 27, 2016)

He sleeps 85% of the time!








His first toys has arrived !!!








Zzz


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Titi is adorable. Kittens grow up fast. We have a fairly active Ragdoll thread in Cat Chat with lots of pics. Have a look if you find a spare moment. You'll quickly get an idea how big the boys can get


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

loverly.. big fan of raggies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a sweetie :Cat


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

rcmadd said:


> loverly.. big fan of raggies


On yeah? Do you have one? Pictures please


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

not 1... 4


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, four! I only have 2. So who is who in the photos. Stunning kitties


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

daizy with the nose blaze,, and cruz, brother and sister.. we also have their mum who is a blue tortie and grandma who a blue colourpoint


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

One of mine is called Daisy. Your Daizy is georgeous. Is she a lilac Ragdoll? You have a great fury family!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful boy ❤❤❤❤

Can't wait to see more pictures. What colour is he?


I like Ragdolls too.


----------

